# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Wie heeft ervaring met migraine?

## lena41

hallo allemaal
even voorstellen,ik ben lena,en ik ben nieuw hier
ik had even een vraagje over migraine
mijn zoon van 13 heeft al jaren migraine
gebruikt op het moment bij een aanval maxalt smelt tablet
maar helaas ook dit middel werkt bij hem niet
aanval duurt soms wel anderhalve dag,daardoor mist hij een hoop van school,heeft soms wel 2 x in de week een aanval
is er iemand op dit forum bekend met migraine,en is er een medicijn die gewoon echt werkt,dit was het vierde middel wat niet werkt
ik zou graag de ervaringen van andere willen horen
alvast bedankt en groetjes lena

----------


## Marie

Ik ben bij toeval van mijn migraine af gekomen toen ik 1,5 jaar het dieet "fit for life" volgde.
Dat deed ik om heel andere redenen.
Maar dit was dus wel mooi meegenomen.

Migraine kan ontstaan uit een overgevoeligheid voor bepaalde voedingsstoffen zoals bv suiker of chocolade.

Omdat ik me streng aan die dieeet voorschriften hield en dus heel veel verboden voedsel liet staan in die tijd, is het niet echt te achterhalen wat mij van de migraine afgeholpen heeft.

Hoewel ik nu weer alles eet, komt de migraine nog maar eens in de paar jaar opduiken.

Misschien is het voor je zoon ook zinvol om hem op voedselallergie te laten testen.

Sterkte ermee

----------


## lena41

hoi marie
dank je wel voor je reactie
ik ben ooit met hem naar elektropunctuur geweest
heeft ie 3 maanden lang geen suiker en melkprodukten gegeten of gedronken,maar ook dat hielp niet,heb ook accupunktuur(geloof dat ik dat niet helemaal goed schrijft) <_< maar daar had ie ook geen baat bij
ik zou natuurlijk om zo,n test kunnen vragen,misschien komt daar wat uit ja,ik hoop het dan maar,ik heb daar eigenlijk nooit aan gedacht
bedankt en groetjes lena

----------


## TOP

Hoi Lena,

Ik weet niet of de migraine-problemen bij je zoon inmiddels al over zijn, maar ik wil graag reageren op je hulpvraag.

Misschien is het verstandig om naar een therapeut te gaan die de oorzaak van de migraine kan achterhalen. Een oorzaak kan liggen in o.a. de voeding of emotioneel. Veel van de klachten hebben een emotionele oorzaak. Misschien kan je bij een NEI-therapeut terecht.

Sterkte ermee

----------


## Jacqueline

Lena,

Stuur me even een mailtje, ik ken nl. mensen met migraine en die gebruiken hier een gezondheidsproduct voor waar ze veel baat bij hebben.

[email protected]

----------


## petra

Hallo Lena,
Wat vervelend voor je zoon. Zelf heb ik sinds een paar jaar last van migraine en ik gebruik sinds twee maand fytomiran. Ik had om de 2 weken een aanval en heb nu al 2 maand geen aanval meer gehad. Ik kan het nog steeds niet geloven en ben erg benieuwd hoe lang ik zonder aanval blijf. Ook al zou ik er straks wel weer 1 krijgen, ik vind het al heel wat dat ik niet iedere 2 weken een dag in bed lig.
Je moet dit gewoon alle dagen nemen en dan voorkomt het aanvallen.
Misschien dat het ook iets is voor je zoon.
Succes&#33;

----------


## Gast: Aart

Hallo Lena,

Je kunt eens kijken op de site van www.natural-body-balance.nl. Zij heeft al veel mensen geholpen met migraine dmv. een Tachyonbehandeling hiermee worden hele goede resultaten geboekt.

Succes ermee,
Aart

----------


## MaikelS

Hallo,

Ik heb ook al zo'n 2 á 3 jaar Migraine..

ook ik mis veel lessen op school.
Ik gebruik ook maxalt smelt tablet en advil.

----------


## o---deniise

ik heb ook migraine..
ik heb het 1 week in de maand. (hormoon migraine)
ik werk dan wel maar onder invloed van medicatie.

----------


## merian

> ik heb ook migraine..
> ik heb het 1 week in de maand. (hormoon migraine)
> ik werk dan wel maar onder invloed van medicatie.


Hallo ik zou graag willen weten wat(hormoon migraine) is.
En welke medicatie heb je daarvoor en is die zo te verkrijgen of via de arts.

Merian

----------


## hAPPY MOM

Ik heb ook jaren lang last van migraine gehad, vooral in het weekend (ontspannings migraine noemde mijn arts dat) doordat ik dan langer sliep en ff geen drukte van mijn werk had was dat een trigger en boem heel het weekend ziek in een donkere kamer. Ook door het slikken van de pil was de pijn heftig!! Ik had het meest baat bij zetpillen 500 mg paracetamol en als het heel heftig was pakte ik ook maxalt (met primpernan voor de misselijkheid) Later hoorde ik dat maxalt heel slecht is maar of dat ook zo is weet ik niet zeker. Toen ben ik gestopt met de pil en heb kindjes gekregen. Nu heb ik bijna nooit meer hoofdpijn, je kunt er dus ook overheengroeien denk ik!
Ik hoop dat jou zoon ook snel een oplossing vindt want migraine wens je niemand toe!
Sterkte ermee

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Merian,

Hormoon-migraine dat is een migraine die je krijgt als je een hormoonschommeling hebt, bijvoorbeeld tijdens je menstruatie of tijdens je eisprong.
Dat komt omdat het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen vermoedelijk de kans op migraine verhoogt. Er kan dan zowel sprake zijn van een tekort als een teveel aan dit hormoon. 
De medicijnen die tijdens migraine vaak worden voorgeschreven zijn:

-Maxalt
-Naramig
-Imigran
-Almogran
-Relpax
-Fromirex
-Zomig
-Cafergot
-Sandomigran

Ikzelf heb ook last van migraine en slik daar op dit moment geen medicatie voor. Heb wel een tijd lang Sandomigran geslikt maar die werkten niet echt bij mij. De aanvallen verschillen enorm bij mij. Het ene moment heb ik twee keer in de week een aanval, dan één keer in de week, en het gebeurt ook vaak dat ik een tijd lang helemaal geen aanvallen krijg. Maar evengoed, is het wel een lastig iets.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## PaulDV

Ik ben 44jr., en al van in mijn tienerjaren migrainepatient. Op 12/11/2008 ben ik begonnen met het dagelijks innemen van Fytomiran (BIONAL). En DAT HELPT!!! De aanvallen zijn veel minder in aantal, en indien ze zich nog voordoen zijn ze minder hevig. En wanneer het echt nog nodig is neem ik NARAMIG. Wat ik nu echter veeeeeel meer dan vroeger heb is het fenomeen van Raynaud (dode vingers). Ik hoop dat VISOLIE van BIONAL mij daarbij kan helpen, maar HEEFT IEMAND DAAR ERVARING MEE?

----------


## bondoel

Ik ben 66 jaar en heb vanaf het moment dat ik menstrueerde last gehad van migraine. Niet elke maand maar bij extreme hormonschommelingen. Toen ik zwanger was van mijn jongste dochter, en dat is dus al heel lang geleden, heb ik een week in het ziekenhuis gelegen omdat het leek of ik een beroerte had gekregen. Dat was het gelukkig niet maar een extreme migraine aanval, wat ook niet misselijk is. De symptomen die ik erbij heb lijken op de symptomen van een beroerte. Heb begint nl. met aura's waardoor ik niet goed kan zien, vlekken, schitteringen, flitsen enz. Ook lijkt het dan alsof ik geen gevoel in mijn linkerarm heb. Ik kan dan ook niet meer uit mijn spraak komen. Dus komen de woorden die ik wil zeggen mijn mond niet uit. Daarna komt dan de vreselijk koppijn opzetten. Daarna heb ik dan enkele dagen een soort beurs en wattig hoofd. Kortom het is ellendig en het geeft me altijd weer een heel onzeker en onveilig gevoel.
Op het ogenblik heb ik de indruk dat het ook aangebracht wordt door mijn ogen die iets verkeerd binnenbrengen ofzo. Ik heb ook de indruk dat ik geen goede bril (lezen) heb. Ik zet l gauw een zonnenbril op omdat teveel licht niet goed lijkt te zijn.
Ik ben nu dus al heel lang in een overgang waar geen eind aan schijnt te komen. Ben pas 4 jaar zonder migraine geweest toen ik gestopt was met werken en hoopte dat het voorgoed over was. Dit voorjaar kreeg ik weer een aanval en daar heb ik nog steeds last van. Veel stress heeft er ook invloed op en als je dan begint te ontspannen lijkt het de migraine te bevorderen. Ik heb ooit maxalt geslikt, dat hielp niet. Imigran heb ik ook gebruikt, hielp ook niet. Nu heb ik een pil voor hoge bloeddruk die ook goed schijnt te zijn tegen migraine, Popranolol, maar ja helemaal over is het dus niet.
Mijn zussen hebben dezelfde soort migraine, dus zit het een beetje in de familie.
Hierdoor blijf je altijd onzeker en ben je erg kwetsbaar vindt ik. Ik maak me ook te gauw druk en nerveus om dingen die van me worden verwacht en die ikzelf van me verwacht.

----------


## bar761

hallo allemaal,
ik heb ook jaren lang veel hoodpijn en migraine gehad.
heb in die tijd dan ook veel pijnstillers en imegran gebruikt.
hoofdpijn iedere dag, migraine 2x per week.
uiteindelijk doorgestuurd naar neuroloog.
bleek ik rebound verschijnselen te hebben(klachten die in hevige mate terugkeren waarvoor je ze eigenlijk slikt)je eigen migraine dus in stand houden.
moest toen 2 weken afkicken van de pijnstillers, viel natuurlijk niet mee, erg veel migraine,
maar het was het wel waard, toen kon de neuroloog preventieve middelen uitproberen.
hij had al snel het juiste middel, 2x daags atacand, dit hielp bij mij prima, in 2 jaar nog maar 1x migraine en heel soms hoofdpijn.
slik op dit moment alleen voor de nacht nog 1 tabetje atacand.
MAAR.......het helpt alleen maar als je dus geen medicijnafhankelijke hoodpijn hebt, dus echt eerste 2 weken geen pijnstillers/migraine middelen gebruiken.
hopelijk is het voor een van jullie ook het juiste middel,
groeten, barbara

----------


## mabel72

@Barbara.. Je moet even Marijke bij mijn hyves vrienden een inboxmailtje sturen als je wil, want die is ook paracetamol verslaafd en heeft elke dag hoofdpijn.. Moet je wel ff zeggen wat je van mij bent natuurlijk xx

----------


## sietske763

he lief zusje,
leuk dat je hier ook op dit forum zit,
misschien komen er nog tips voor wieger binnen.
zal een hyves bericht sturen naar marijke.

maar het is niet alleen paracetamol hoor, ALLE pijstillers en de migraine middelen, moet je 2 weken laten staan, zware 2 weken hoor!!!
ze wilden me zelfs opnenem op neurologie om af te kicken,

nou meis ik kom je nog wel eens tegen hier denk ik
liefs, bar761, sietske763,
je zusje

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb jaren last gehad van migraine zelf dacht ik dat dat gewone hoofdpijn was.Tot ik gek werd van de pijn toen naar de Dr.geweest.Dan door verwezen naar de Neuroloog waarvan ik ook direkt moest stoppen met de gewone pijnstillers.Neuroloog heeft me dan preventief Bètablokkers voor geschreven moet zeggen dat bij mij wel enorm helpt.
Ik heb eerst imitrex gekregen in spuitjes,en daarna Almogran wat beiden goed hielp in nood gevallen.
Nu jaren later heb ik enkel migraine tijdens mijn menstruatie,of als ik echt spanningen heb.En is ook enorm gebeterd sinds ik gestopt ben met roken.

Wat ik vooral deed als ik een migraine aanval had of kreeg was:in een donker/rustige kamer gaan liggen,naar rustige meditatie muziek luisteren,ademhalingsoefeningen en proberen aan niet te denken,een koud washandje op mijn voorhoofd leggen,of vragen indien mogelijk om een lichte masage, verbeterd de doorbloeding.

Dit zijn zo van die dingen die bij mij zo wat hielpen.

----------


## TWS84

Ik vroeg me af of er iemand ervaring had met Sumatriptan.
Het zou moeten helpen.. is is "helpen" dan verminderen van de pijn of totaal verhelpen.
Het verminderd wel.. maar het gaat niet helemaal weg.

liefs,
Tamara

----------


## sietske763

heb je wel de goede sterkte van imegran)sumatriptan is de goedkopere stofnaam)
veel mensen krijgen 50 mg maar er bestaat ook een 100 mg
en trouwens als je het regelmatig neemt hou je je migraine in stand.....
dat is mijn ervaring en de uitslag van de neuroloog....eerst moet je 2 weken afkicken van alle pijnstillers oa dus ook van paracetamol en imegran.
daarna bestaan er heel veel middelen die preventief werken tegen hoofdpijn en migraine.
ik heb atacand gekregen maar ook veel mensen krijgen een betablokker....
had vroeger 3-4 maal per week migraine en de andere dagen hoofdpijn...
soms heb ik nog eens hoofdpijn maar migraine nog maar........geen idee, zo lang geleden al.
maxalt is trouwens ook een goed migraine middel(als de aanval er is)
sterkte!!

----------

